# Proyecto de construccion de un motor de seguimiento para telescopios



## daurocg (Nov 9, 2009)

hola buenas os pido ayuda y consejo sobre un proyecto que pretendo empezar
despues de ahorar casi 1 año compre de regalo a mi novia un telescopio de 150mm de abertura y 1200mm de focal, no esta mal, pero me gaste(unos 400euros) mas d lo q tenia ahorao al final y ya no hay pasta pa regalitos hasta el año q viene 
el problemas de este pasatiempo es q no es un pasatiempo y si aprendes rapido y te gusta el rollo enseguida necesitas mas cosas 

voy a sequir la plantilla q encontre en el foro





*TEMA*

se trata de un motor utilizado para automatizar el seguimiento de estrellas con telescopios, ampliamente utilizado debido a la rotacion de la tierra
todas las monturas de telescopios llevan como opcional tal motor o motores, que puede costar minimo 100 euros










*Descripción del proyecto: *














*revisando el proyecto me di cuenta de que el motor esta enganchado en una parte equivocada de la montura/ pero los componentes serian los mismos*

pues, como podreis ver en las imagenes se trata de un motor conectado a un interruptor y a una resistencia variable para controlar un poco la velocidad la pieza ira atornillada a la montura y al eje de rotacion del telescopio(como en las imagenes)
he exo un diseño lo mas sencillo posible, los modelos comerciales tienen control de velocidad x1 x2 y x4 para un sentido como el otro, pero por ahora creo q podre ajustar la velocidad manualmente y encenderlo cuando lo vaia utilizarlo,
el movimiento es minimo, imaginaros... lo q rota la tierra y la montura esta exa para que no necesite mucha fuerza




mis conocimientos TEORICOS de eletronica son casi nulos, soy mas de madera  (os envio una foto del adaptador q hize para sujetar la camara delante del objetivo del telescopio)





hace años leia una revista mensual de eletronica d un amigo q hablava de proyectos sencillos, intentamos hacer una radio sin pilas en una caja de serrillas, 



asi q los problemas son:

1) q motor utilizar, pongo las caracteristicas q deberia de tener:
	el movimiento es de 1 vuelta cada 15segundos mas o menos 
	la vibracion tiene q ser minima o nula(creo q seria mucho pedir )
	tiene q permitir, cuando apagado, que el telescopio se mueva por sus controles manuales sin bloquearlo, tanto en un sentido como en el otro


2)q resistencia variable, que sera para ajustar bien la velocidad


bueno esos son los problemas principales despues seria la alimentacion y el interruptor q creo q traeria menos problemas,
posiblemente podria poner los controles de encendido y velocidad en un mando con cable. quisa en una segunda version. 


*que pensais? vale la pena intentar hacerlo?* seria divertido


gracias por todo de antemano, 
escribi el texto y prepare las fotos despues de encontrar el foro, pero antes de registrar, despues del registro ...no se si deberia de tener mas conocimiento antes de pedir ayuda aqui


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2009)

¡ Así que queriendo fotografiar estrellas ¡.

Si la parte mecánica esta disponible, es decir que se pueda liberar el telescopio como para adosarle un par de motores que efectúen los movimientos, no es difícil.

Respecto a si vale la pena intentarlo, mi opinión personal como ex-fabricante amateur de telescopios es que SI.
Respecto a tus conocimientos como los desconozco no puedo opinar, pero creo que en el foro te darán más que suficiente ayuda como para realizar tu proyecto.

Existe un post sobre "Seguidor solar" (o algo así), si gustas, dale una ojeada, si bien no es lo mismo, te puede dar ideas.


----------



## daurocg (Nov 9, 2009)

aqui tengo el diseño correcto
lo resumi en motor y alimentacion

el interruptor y el control de velocidad lo dejaria por algun lado o en un pequeño mando con cable












el eje pasa al otro lado de la montura, que es donde una ruedecita para el movimiento manual



he encontrado este post de un chico que se monto el motor utizando motores de discos duros, por su precisión, 
http://www.espacioprofundo.com.ar/foros/about9330.html

pero el control de la velocidad en su caso lo hace con un sistema llamado GOTO (que lo monto el tambien http://es.groups.yahoo.com/group/Picgotogroup/ )q es de localizacion automatica
esto lo dejo para mas adelante

por ahora me alegraria de poder hacer solo el seguimiento, como lo havia dixu, enciendo el motor, regulo la velocidad y empiezo a sacar la foto


acabo de descubrir la existencia de los motores paso a paso 
por lo visto es lo mejor pq luego podre conectarlo al sistema GOTO y la localizacion de estrellas sera precisa

estoy leiendo sobre el funcionamento de esos motores, tenia discos duros viejos (sabia q algun dia me servirian) los desmonte y sake los motores, uno tiene 3 salidas y el otro 4, el que tiene 4 salidas va super suave cuando lo giro con la mano el otro va un poco a golpes

ya estoy aprendiendo mas 

estoy leiendo la pag http://www.todorobot.com.ar/informacion/tutorial%20stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm para ver como funciona el motor, 

pero claro!!!!!

 como tiene una sequencia de funcionamente no tengo ni idea de como controlar eso


----------



## Humano (Nov 9, 2009)

A modo de offtopic quería comentar que podeis comprar el galileoscopio por menos de 30€ portes incluidos. Es plasticucho pero la calidad de las lentes es buena según dicen.

Es un proyecto solo disponible este año, ya que es el año internacional de la astronomía. El mio llegará en un par de semanas!!!
Estaría perfecto para hacer el experimento este.
www.galileoscope.org


----------



## daurocg (Nov 10, 2009)

buenas amigos

he terminado de concretar lo q busco

creo q lo mejor seria hacer el control del motor desde el pc, asi cuando quiera mejorar el sistema y poner el otro motor, no me ara falta desacer de este

gracias al post que encontre, el diseño se ha vuelto haun mas simples





[/URL][/IMG]

y estoy empezando a mirar praticas de como usar el puerto del pc, se programar en visualBasic y en C, pero nunca avia utilizado los puertos.

tengo q utilizar el puerto se serie pq mi portatil no tiene el puerto paralelo, asi q la mayoria de las praticas con motor pap no me sirven, 

asi q resumiendo....

*1)*tengo q hacer un programa que controle un motor pap  comandos:​ A- encender a una velocidad controlada​ B-apagar​
*2)*tengo q aprender a conectar tal motor al PC mediante el puerto serial

*3)*tengo q descubrir que otros componentes me haran falta. (alementacion externa, resistencias, etc)
y bueno, creo q seria todo para empezar no?

*alguien me puede contestar la pregunta 3??? no creo q pueda conectar directamente el motor al pc, ¿o si?*


jejeje ya me contestao

no se conecta directamente pq seria una tonteria
voy a hacer esta pratica con el motor bipolar directamente
http://catarina.udlap.mx/u_dl_a/tales/documentos/lep/hernandez_b_ii/capitulo3.pdf
ya os dire si funciona

he cambiado el lisk pq encontre otra pagina q explicaba mejor como montar el circuito y q piezas comprar


----------



## Lupita26 (Ago 31, 2015)

Hola daurocg,

Estoy por empezar a hacer un proyecto como el tuyo y me gustaría ver las imágenes que adjuntas. No sé si es un error con mi navegador pero ninguna de ellas me es posible verla. 

¡Gracias por la información que compartes!


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 1, 2015)

lupita 26, daurocg, desde el 11/11/09, no entra al foro, y yo tampoco veo las fotos.....
pero seguramente alguien seguira este tema.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2015)

Las imágenes se encontraban alojadas en un servidor que:

1) Ya las dio de baja
2) El propio servidor fue dado de baja y se encuentra a la venta.


----------



## Lupita26 (Sep 1, 2015)

Bueno, lo intentaré sin imágenes.

Muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 2, 2015)

me quede con la intriga por este tema, asi que busque.... y encontre algo que puede servir....

http://www.astrosanjusto.net63.net/taller/eq3motorizada/


----------



## Lupita26 (Oct 15, 2015)

Muchas gracias solaris8, ya lo estoy leyendo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 17, 2015)

huy una vez hise algo parecido tengo un telescopio mizar montura equ3

lo que ami me hiso bolas fue:

1.-la montura hay que hacer adaptaciones y el picgoto funciona para monturas preparadas
2.-el cartes du ciel no lo encontraba
3.-los parametros estaban hechos para argentina es una latitud diferente a mexico

asi que decidi hacer el mio propio conectandolo al RS232 y el stellarium

lo que hise fue adaptar engranes de impresora a la acencion recta y a la declinacion

no recuerdo si cada 60 vueltas es una vuelta completa y 120 en la otra

asi que jugue con las relaciones de reduccion que me daban los engranes.

despues con motores a pasos movia los grados y el tiempo de retardo de seguimiento , que esa es la parte facil

la parte *QUE NO ES FACIL* es la de seguir con los comandos hay varios tipos de comandos
el que se me pego fue ASCOM pero no lo use

use uno diferente al ascom uno no recuerdo si era de MADE o de CELESTRON

que era mas facil de hacer debug con el Stellarium

con el estellarium hise una plataforma hecha en C++ y con PUTTY me ayudo mucho para hacer un barrido simulado con lo que el pic podria hacer.

funciono bien , el problema fue que no hise una copia y mi disco duro murio.

aunque si tienes dudas por aqui reconstruimos el proyecto


----------

